# AELU (Pueblo Libre)



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El AELU (asociacion estadio la union) es otro de los grandes club limeños con sede en el distrito de Pueblo Libre. Actualmente es una de las instituciones más completas del país tanto por su organización como por su infraestructura.

Cuenta con más de 97,000 m2 de moderna infraestructura, excelentes ambientes equipados adecuadamente para cada necesidad y un terreno campo-playa de 75,000 m2 en el distrito de Cerro Azul (Provincia de Cañete) donde se desarrollará la Sede de Playa AELU.

http://www.aelu.com.pe/a/index.htm


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

bueno pero tuve q entrar para ver, que cosa estabas posteando, Pueblo Libre es el distrito donde naci


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Infraestructura deportiva:
*******************

*Atletismo:*Pista Atlética con seis carriles, zona de salto alto y largo, zona de lanzamiento de bala, disco y jabalina 

*Aeróbicos:*Salón acondicionado con piso sintético, steps, un potente equipo de sonido y amplios espejos.

*Ajedrez:*Ambientes con mesas y tableros adecuados para la práctica del deporte ciencia.

*Artes Marciales:*Ambiente especial con tatami para la práctica del Aikido, Judo, Karate, Kendo.

*Badminton:*02 canchas con implementos a disposición de los asociados.

*Basquet:*
Un campo de basquet y uno de mini basquet.

*Beisbol y Softbol:*Diamante oficial y jaula de bateo con iluminación. 

*Billas y Billar:*Seis mesas de billas y una de billar en un salón especial para este deporte. 

*Bochas:*Bochódromo con dos pistas para la práctica de este deporte.

*Escalada Deportiva:*
Palestra de 7 metros aproximadamente de alto.

*Fútbol:*Un estadio de fútbol, un campo auxiliar, mini fútbol: dos campos de gras artificial iluminadas para alquiler: asociados y simpatizantes; y un campo de fulbito de cemento iluminada. 

*Frontón:*Dos campos iluminados. 

*Gateball:*Tres campos de tierra y dos de grass perfectamente iluminados.

*Gimnasio:*Modernas máquinas, trotadoras, elípticas y equipos para moldear los músculos. 

*Natación:*Una piscina olímpica de 50 metros, una temperada de 25 metros y una poza de chapoteo. 

*Tenis:*Cinco canchas de tenis perfectamente iluminadas.

*Tenis de Mesa:*Salón acondicionado para práctica de este deporte con seis mesas.

*Voley:*Tres campos de voley sintético y dos de mini voley de polvo de ladrillo perfectamente iluminadas. 























































































































































































*AREA DE SERVICIO * 
Departamento Médico y Tópico. 
Cuatro Restaurantes:
Cafetería Central.
* Restaurante Bochas
* Restaurante Tennis
* Restaurante Gateball 
Juegos Infantiles. 
Dos cabañitas para fiestas infantiles. 
Sala de Cuna (Niko Niko). 
Anfiteatro con capacidad para 200 personas. 
Auditorio. 
Dos ambientes para concentraciones (alojamiento temporal para deportistas). 
Salón de Estimulación Temprana. 
Sala de Estar para Adultos. 
Sala para la Tercera Edad (Gateball). 
Salón del Comité de Damas. 
Sala de Deportes (para reuniones de delegados deportivos). 
Sala de Unidad Técnico Metodológica. 
Salón de Fundadores: Videoteca, Biblioteca, Futbolín: 2 mesas; Ping Pong: 2 mesas. 
Salón Víctor Tateishi (Reuniones). 
Sala de Música. 
"Casita" para actividades de niños y jóvenes especiales 
Cabinas Internet Aelucoop. 
Jardín Japonés 
Hall de Beisbol para reuniones. 
Hall Mikasa para reuniones protocolares. 
Peluquería.


----------



## pyro (Jan 2, 2005)

Que lindo se ve.........Ojala que la escuela japonesa La Union abra mas centros deportivos como estos


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Que chevere el club!


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

asu 
se ve muy bien 
pensaba q era mas pequeño pero nica esta muy loco... buenaa!!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ese lugar esta  buenazo con gimnasio y piscina y todo lo demas, como se hace miembro uno?. La proxima vez q valla a Lima lo visitaré.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

ESTA IMAGEN ME HACE RECORDAR AL CLUB DE ABOGADOS EN AREQUIPA. MUY BUENA INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA LA DE ESTE CLUB.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mi causita Filter fue a La Union.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito, es japonés?! con razón había tanta gente con rasgos orientales. Hay varios japonese y chinos en Pueblo Libre nO? tb hay una comunidad grande en Jesús María creo...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, eso mismo iba a decir yo, se ven bastantes jaladitos.
El club se nota está bien equipado.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Ese lugar esta  buenazo con gimnasio y piscina y todo lo demas, como se hace miembro uno?. La proxima vez q valla a Lima lo visitaré.


Para ser miembro entras a esta pagina principal y luego el *link de afiliacion*, ahi te especifican todos los requisitos:

http://www.aelu.com.pe/a/index.htm


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

pyro said:


> Que lindo se ve.........Ojala que la escuela japonesa La Union abra mas centros deportivos como estos


El AELU no pertenece al colegio cooperativo La Union, son dos instituciones independientes pero ligadas por los mismos fundadores.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Que bonito, es japonés?! con razón había tanta gente con rasgos orientales. Hay varios japonese y chinos en Pueblo Libre nO? tb hay una comunidad grande en Jesús María creo...


Este club comenzo siendo un campo donde la colonia japonesa residente en el Peru realizaba diversos eventos deportivos para mantener la union de sus miembros. Antes era una pampa perteneciente a la hacienda Pando y por concenso entre los diversos grupos nikkeis, acordaron tomar como sede deportiva y a posteriori fundaron el colegio cooperativo La Union en la parte oeste del mismo. Hoy en dia esta abierto a toda la colectividad, afianzando de esta manera la integracion cultural.

Jesus Maria y Pueblo Libre son los distritos donde radican un gran porcentaje de la comunidad nikkei y esto gracias a que dentro de estas se encuentra el centro cultural peruano-japones (Jesus Maria) y el AELU (Pueblo Libre).


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ese club se puede ver desde el puente peatonal saliendo de la pucp, está cruzando la avenida nomás, aunque la verdad es que desde afuera se veía realmente feo, sin embargo por este thread veo que no es así, se ve bien


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye JT 69, tu eres Nikkei?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta bueno el club !!! nmo sabia de su existencia.......


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

WOW! totalmente deportivo y buena infraestructura en lo q se trata pocas veces habia escuchado de AELU.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oye JT 69, tu eres Nikkei?


Mis abuelos eran japoneses.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Para los que gusten, aqui pueden encontrar fotos del colegio La Union:

http://www.launion.edu.pe/com/infraestructura/infraestructura.asp

http://www.launion.edu.pe/com/relaciones/relaciones.asp


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye y cualquiera puede estudiar en ese colegio o tiene que tener ascendencia nipona.
si no me equivoco es el que queda por la plaza la bandera no?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oye y cualquiera puede estudiar en ese colegio o tiene que tener ascendencia nipona.
> si no me equivoco es el que queda por la plaza la bandera no?


Logico que no puede haber discriminacion por raza en ningun colegio del Peru, eso va contra las leyes. Los requisitos son el examen psicopedagógico y de aprestamiento (1er de primaria) o conocimiento: Lenguaje y Matemática (2do de primaria a 5to de secundaria).

El colegio que queda por la plaza de la bandera es el colegio chino.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah claro, el colegio chino, si si, ya me acorde, la union queda por la universidad catolica, he pasado por alli varias veces.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El AELU es chevere, jajaja ver esas fotos me ha traido buenos recuerdos de la epoca cuando era colegial e ibamos a las fiestas que organizaba el AELU como el Matsuri o el Undokai, buen thread kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pasa Filter, ya no entras como antes al foro, se extrañan tus videos de comerciales y banners que solias postear.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Filter said:


> El AELU es chevere, jajaja ver esas fotos me ha traido buenos recuerdos de la epoca cuando era colegial e ibamos a las fiestas que organizaba el AELU como el Matsuri o el Undokai, buen thread kay:


Si...despues del undokay por la noche habian tonos en el auditorio, en febrero el carnavalito en el campo al lado de la piscina, pero creo que luego lo pasaron para el lado de las canchas de basket. Se pone uno nostalgico con estos recuerdos que ya no volveran.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sip, la etapa escolar y universitaria son unicas, en especial la escolar.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Mi colegio (el América) siempre hacía sus Olimpiadas en el AELU. No sé si seguirá haciéndolo. Es un gran colegio, con instalaciones excelentes.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Mi colegio (el América) siempre hacía sus Olimpiadas en el AELU. No sé si seguirá haciéndolo. Es un gran colegio, con instalaciones excelentes.


America...ese colegio me suena...creo que antes venian, pero ultimamente no se...eso mejor que te conteste Filter que esta mas al tanto.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bajopontino ahora voy a tratar de entrar mas seguido al foro, y sobre el colegio "America" nose si aun hagan sus olimpiadas en el AELU, pero si tengo entendido que el AELU presta sus instalaciones a varios colegios.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Bajopontino *ahora voy a tratar de entrar mas seguido al foro*, y sobre el colegio "America" nose si aun hagan sus olimpiadas en el AELU, pero si tengo entendido que el AELU presta sus instalaciones a varios colegios.


Esperamos


----------

